# Tiger Woods: Third mistress set to surface



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2009)

*Tiger Woods: Third mistress set to surface

*December 01, 2009, (Sawf News) - A third woman is being linked to Tiger Woods, after party hostess Rachel Uchitel and cocktail waitress Jaimee Grubbs. 

The new woman is an employee of the Bank nightclub in Las Vegas and has been in a relationship with Woods for "a couple months," according to a source who knew of the alleged relationship, reports MSNBC's Scoop.  
Another source tells Scoop that Woods has been frequenting the Vegas night life scene. 

"It's one of those hush-hush things — no one talks about Tiger's s— in Vegas. He goes there a bunch of times a year, and he loves his life there. But he's got some s— in Vegas," the source says. 
Other magazines are looking for scoops, after Us Weekly, which broke the Jaimee Grubbs story. 

A possible reason why Woods' dalliances have gone unreported so far could be because the women involved have been in well placed jobs, which they won't risk unless they are being paid big money. 
Grubbs, who told Us Weekly that she had a 31 month long affair with Tiger Woods after meeting him in Las Vegas in April 2007, is rumored to have been paid $100,000. 

A rep for Bank night club refused to comment on the affair, while the woman in question did not respond to messages.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a feeling Tiger's "dream life" is about to come crashing down...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 1, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> *Tiger Woods: Third mistress set to surface
> *


*

I thought something like this happening could be possible.

He's famous, has lots of $$$, is intelligent.

He still young, and I assume there are a lot of temptations travelling all over the world, with beautiful women abound.

Now, some of the girlfriends/mistresses might come out of the woodwork, do some interviews, maybe get a photoshoot.

I suppose it all depends on how Tiger's wife deals with it.  She may be ambarrassed, or angry about it.  Well, she already tried to get a hole in one on him with a golf club.  

And yeah, Robert D., Tiger's world may crash down for a while.

I think he's in the dog house.*


----------



## urbanski (Dec 2, 2009)

which # mistress is this one?
Tiger Woods Cozies Up in Vegas | TMZ.com


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiger is going to get destroyed in the divorce settlement.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tiger is going to get destroyed in the divorce settlement.



Oh I am sure there is a pretty good pre-nump set up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh I am sure there is a pretty good pre-nump set up.



Well now that wouldn't very interesting to read about.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> I thought something like this happening could be possible.
> 
> He's famous, has lots of $$$, is intelligent.
> 
> ...



I the dog house shit she is gonna hit him in the head again with a 5 iron.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2009)

Woods: I've let my family down - Golf News - FOX Sports on MSN



> In response to multiple women coming forward and claiming to have had affairs with him, Tiger Woods has released a statement on his Web site in which he expresses regrets for his "transgressions."
> 
> "I have let my family down and I regret those transgressions with all of my heart," Woods said. "I have not been true to my values and the behavior my family deserves. I am not without faults and I am far short of perfect. I am dealing with my behavior and personal failings behind closed doors with my family. Those feelings should be shared by us alone."
> MORE TO COME


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh I am sure there is a pretty good pre-nump set up.



Yeah, but she bore 2 of his children, which is essentially where the bulk of her take will come from.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 2, 2009)

I really hate those lame apologies. 

They are all so generic and say the same shit. I liked his first statement better about how this is private business.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> YouTube Video



So, now, as we all know that it was expected.

Let's make a TABLOID SENSATION out of this.

Who cares?

If he wants to shag, he should be able to shag other girls.

If he is discreet.

Tiger pays the bills.  What does his wife do?  She probably has $$$ b/c she is/was a model.

Leave Tiger alone.

Who he is shagging is his own business.


This is a god-damn smear campaing.

Get 'em Tiger.


I like you more now.  You are my idol.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 2, 2009)

here's mistress #3
BREAKING NEWS: Tiger Woods Linked To Yet Another Beauty | RadarOnline.com


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I really hate those lame apologies.
> 
> They are all so generic and say the same shit. I liked his first statement better about how this is private business.


Yeah why can't it go something like:  Announcer, "Tiger Woods is expected to show up at any moment and issue a formal apology in the matter of his numerous mistresses....oh here he comes now.  Tiger steps up to the podium, stern sincere look on his face...let's cut to the audio.."


"Eh erm...*scree*(of microphone whining)..  Ladies and I mean all you lovely ladies and gentlemen I have gathered you all here today to say......

"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Am......J------- UST A GIGOLO AND EVERYWHERE I GO
People know the part I'm playing
Paid for every dance
Selling each romance
Every night some heart betraying
There will come a day
Youth will pass away
Then what will they say about me
When the end comes I know
They'll say just a gigolo
As life goes on without me


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2009)

*Expert: Corporate Sponsors Will Have Tiger Woods on Short Leash*

Forbes Magazine estimated that the 33-year-old has earned over a billion dollars, with the majority of his income stemming from sponsorship and endorsements.                                                                                                                                                                   



                                          Tiger Woods and Jaimee Grubbs, who produced a voicemail allegedly of Woods begging her to delete her name from her message as his wife might call. (US Weekly)        

 Tiger Woods was cleared Tuesday of any possible criminal charges related to last week's mysterious car accident. But the flood of extramarital affair allegations over the past seven days means Woods will have to stay on his best behavior if he is to keep his multimillion dollar endorsement deals and reputation as the "world???s most marketable athlete," experts say.

  Los Angeles-based sports/entertainment agent and Grippo Entertainment Group owner Michael Grippo told Pop Tarts that Woods is most likely under close watch by the big corporations he flacks for, which include Nike, Gillette, American Express and Accenture.

  ???It is very possible [he could lose deals] because of the monetary investment he requires, and big companies are so cautious with every single spokesperson,??? Grippo said. ???Just like we are seeing now, almost always in these situations ???things??? start coming out. Tiger is a money machine right now, but negative press could mean consumers shy away from him, and in this economy, nobody can afford bad press. People will continue to dig even more dirt on him. His squeaky clean image is gone.???

  So far three women have been alleged to have had affairs with the married golfer. One, Jaimee Grubbs, even produced a voicemail message allegedly of Woods asking her to delete her name from her voice mail message because his ???wife might call.??? 

  Woods has since posted an apology on his personal website and admitted his actions have ???let his family down.???

  Forbes Magazine estimated that the 33-year-old has earned over a billion dollars, with the majority of his income stemming from sponsorship and endorsements. And so far, with just hours having passed since Woods issued his statement, the big brands are still backing the world???s number one golfer.

  "Tiger and his family have our full support. We respect Tiger's request for privacy and our thoughts are with Tiger and his family at this time,??? Nike said in a statement before Woods came clean. 

  Gatorade confirmed to Pop Tarts that they will continue their partnership with Woods and ???look forward to seeing him on the course soon.???
  A rep for Gillette, who reportedly signed a deal with Woods between $10 and $20 million, told Pop Tarts ???we have not announced any changes to our marketing strategy.??? 

  American Express and TAG Heuer did not respond to requests for comment.
  ???They might be sticking by him right now but I???m sure most of the companies will be in meetings,??? Grippo said. ???I wouldn???t be surprised if contracts don???t get renewed. My guess is he will lose a few deals.???
  One of Hollywood???s leading image consultants, Michael Sands, has a slightly different take. He thinks Woods may have saved his career by ???stepping up to the plate and taking responsibility??? with Wednesday's statement of remorse.

  ???He???s going to have to do a lot of charity work and give back,??? Sands said. ???Tiger is a very valuable financial asset to corporations,  he addressed the issue and now should move on.???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2009)

You never see Derek Jeter get negative publicity like this.

Then again, he's gay.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 2, 2009)

I feel bad for him; sucks that he may lose endorsements over this.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> You never see Derek Jeter get negative publicity like this.
> 
> Then again, he's gay.




He's smart, he didn't get married. He's living the ultimate bachelors life.
Your just jealous.



KentDog said:


> I feel bad for him; sucks that he may lose endorsements over this.


Don't, he knew the consequences. I hear the he may not lose any endorsements but even if he did I doubt he'll go broke.
He's make millions upon millions of dollars.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeter is absolutely smart.

Great move to stay single for the most part and dabble here and there.

Eventually he'll move past his "what are your hopes... what are your dreams?" speech eventually and marry one of these broads so she can be come an annoying celebrity.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiger is already reportedly around the billion dollar mark in total earnings.

Suppose its half that.  His net worth is $500 million, and his wife takes half.  Who gives a shit.  He still has $250 million dollars.  Oh, and by the way, he is still the best golfer in the world; that helps too.

He probably has a really good prenup, which means she will get 0% of all his earning before the marriage.  What he earned during the marriage will be split 50/50.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 2, 2009)

I gotta say though.  That is some expensive pussy.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> You never see Derek Jeter get negative publicity like this.
> 
> Then again, he's gay.



Is Jeter really?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Is Jeter really?



yes


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Is Jeter really?



It's well documented.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

New pic!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

Tiger Woods faces $300m divorce payout if marriage ends | Herald Sun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2009)

Perez Hilton: Prenup Deets! Tiger Pays Out To Stay In!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> Perez Hilton: Prenup Deets! Tiger Pays Out To Stay In!



What's the difference between prostitution and what Elin Nordegren is doing here?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> What's the difference between prostitution and what Elin Nordegren is doing here?



She did nothing but honour her vows.

Tiger sees the value in having her around for his sponsors value.

If anything It is Tiger, whose morals are still askew with this deal.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> What's the difference between prostitution and what Elin Nordegren is doing here?



absolutely nothing, they're both business deals. 

I ask the same question in regards to pornography being legal and prostitution is not, being in a porno is two people (or more) getting paid to have sex with each other, sounds like a form of prostitution to me?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> She did nothing but honour her vows.
> 
> Tiger sees the value in having her around for his sponsors value.
> 
> If anything It is Tiger, whose morals are still askew with this deal.



I agree and I don't fault her for waiting it out, but it would be hard not to make the millions now, write a tell-all book to start your own career in the limelight, and then use your celebrity status to make just as much if not more than she's set to make.

Being above the law sucks.  I want details on this shit.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

Tiger Woods finally showed his true colors, I hope all of his sponsors drop him and she leaves taking half his money.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> absolutely nothing, they're both business deals.
> 
> I ask the same question in regards to pornography being legal and prostitution is not, being in a porno is two people (or more) getting paid to have sex with each other, sounds like a form of prostitution to me?



I agree.

Again, I don't fault her for doing it, but I see plenty of similarities between what she's doing and what the girl down the street who will suck your dick for $20 dollars is doing.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I agree and I don't fault her for waiting it out, but it would be hard not to make the millions now, write a tell-all book to start your own career in the limelight, and then use your celebrity status to make just as much if not more than she's set to make.
> 
> Being above the law sucks.  I want details on this shit.



Some people don't want the celebrity status nor the limelight.  She may believe it or not, be concerned for the kids.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> What's the difference between prostitution and what Elin Nordegren is doing here?



'Bout 85 million.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Kind of like Jim Nantz' wife claiming she needs to be paid $1.5 million per year out of his pocket for the kids.

It's one of my biggest pet peeves in the world.  I love both my parents and was fortunate enough to grow up in a (mostly) normal househould, but the fact that my Dad is still paying my mom child support when none of us are still living at my Mom's house is fucked.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> 'Bout 85 million.



She's a good businesswoman.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Jesper Parnevik: Elin should have used driver on Tiger | The Fabulous Forum | Los Angeles Times

"I'm kind of filled with sorrow for Elin since me and my wife are at fault for hooking her up with him, and we probably thought he was a better guy than he is.


  "I would probably have to apologize to her and *hope she uses a driver next time instead of a three-iron.*"


I like.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

From a reliable source who I trust:

"Tiger knew the shit was going to hit the fan about a week or so ago and has been living at MArk O'Meara's house. He told Elin about at least two of the girls before he moved out. On thanksgiving night, he went back to his house early in the am to get some clothes and other belongings, hoping/assuming the kids and Elin would be asleep. Wrong. Elin started screaming at him and eventually she hit him in the head and face with a three iron. He was dazed and got into the car and she chased him out and bagan hitting the car with the club. he floored it out of there and went straight into the tree/hydrant."


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

New Details on Tiger's Prenup - The Daily Beast

If Scott Boras were her agent, she'd get more money upfront and be back on the free agent market in time for the Thanksgiving anniversary of the day she beat the shit out of Tiger Woods with a three iron.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL.  nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

One final note, one of the women who claims to have had relations with Tiger backed out of her press conference she had set for this morning.

Early indications are that Tiger and his people are doing whatever it takes (in terms of monetary compensation) to shut these stupid whores up.

The best part of it all is that there are only two possibilities for why she canceled:

a. she did, in fact, get paid by Tiger to  keep quiet on the matter

or 

b. she got paid by some other publication for an exclusive interview and the rights to her cum stained Citizens jeans.

Haha - Tiger is so fucked.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm completely sick of this story being discussed on ESPN as a sports issue because it's not one.

However, the dirt from a non-sports point of view is compelling.

Why is the general public, myself included, so enamored by the down fall of celebrities?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> However, the dirt from a non-sports point of view is compelling.
> 
> Why is the general public, myself included, so enamored by the down fall of celebrities?



It's just interesting.  Though I think in the long run, Tiger will be fine.  He won't lose sponsorships over this.  He'll play next season with something to prove and will probably have a great year of golf.  It's not like he committed a crime or was caught using PED's.  If Kobe Bryant can bounce back after what he went through, this should be easy for Tiger, relatively speaking.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why is the general public, myself included, so enamored by the down fall of celebrities?



They are put on a pedestal and thought of as having it all.  He is considered the best ever at his sport, an international icon, worth half a billion, has 2 kids and a wife who is a Swedish model, yet is still not happy with what he has.  It kind of puts things in to perspective, most people are never happy, and Tiger is no different.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2009)

And  with any luck Elin might open up to other chicks in the sack with them


----------



## urbanski (Dec 3, 2009)

have you guys read about how katie holmes has the same kind of marriage contract with absolutely-gay tom cruise? she get about 2 Mil a year and bonuses for babies. its up for "renewal" this year, too. apparently she wants more money. its really fucked up.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

urbanski said:


> have you guys read about how katie holmes has the same kind of marriage contract with absolutely-gay tom cruise? she get about 2 Mil a year and bonuses for babies. its up for "renewal" this year, too. apparently she wants more money. its really fucked up.



yup, I thought they had a 10 year contract though?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Is Jeter really?



No, don't listen to Baboon. He's just a bitter man these days.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> yes





I Are Baboon said:


> It's well documented.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm completely sick of this story being discussed on ESPN as a sports issue because it's not one.
> 
> However, the dirt from a non-sports point of view is compelling.
> 
> Why is the general public, myself included, so enamored by the down fall of celebrities?


Humans love wasting hours staring into the void waiting to wish upon a falling star.....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2009)

Trump has marriage contracts with bonuses for the woman the longer she stays, it sort of makes sense.

Kinda shitty still.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2009)

Other names for Tiger

"Cheetah" Woods

"Lion" Woods


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2009)

"Notoutofthe" Woods


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2009)

1. Apparently the police asked Tiger 's wife how many times she hit him.
   She said I don 't  know exactly, but put me down for a 5. 

2. Tiger Woods is so rich that he owns lots of expensive cars. Now he
   has a hole-in-one. 
3. What 's the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive
   a ball 400 yards. 
4. What was Elin doing out at 2.30 in the morning?  Clubbing 5. Why did Tiger crash into a fire hydrant AND a tree? He couldn 't
   decide between a wood and an iron. 
6. Why did Phil Mickelson call Elin yesterday? To pick up some tips on
   how to beat Tiger. 
7. What is the penalty for getting it in the wrong hole? Ask Tiger, he
   knows. 
8. Tiger drives very well on the fairway but doesn 't fare very well on
   the driveway. 
9. Whats the difference between a golf ball and a caddy? Tiger can drive
   a golf ball. 
10.   Nike wants to drop their endorsement due to accuracy problems.
   Apparently, Tiger 's spraying his balls everywhere. 
11.   It turns out that fixing Tiger 's game and fixing his marriage
   both require the same thing: better control over his putter. 
12.   Why was Tiger 's wife mad at him? She heard that he played a-round
   in Australia. 
13.   What will the headline be if they prove it is domestic violence?
   TIGER 'S WIFE MAKES THE CUT 
14.   Given Tiger 's racial heritage can we call this a Black Thai
   affair? 
15.   Tiger just changed his nickname but still kept it in the cat
   family. Cheetah. 
16.   Elin Woods has a twin sister named Josephine. Know how to tell
   them apart? Elin is the one holding the bent 5 iron. 
17.   First words spoken to the paramedics by Tiger  Who are you? And
   what are all these trees doing in my living room? 
18.   What does Tiger have in common with a baby seal? They 've both
   been clubbed by a Norwegian.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 4, 2009)

on #3, i heard it as "...Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards without hitting a tree." lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiger's Family Christmas Card 2009


----------



## urbanski (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah you know there is a rumor she took out some teeth


----------



## urbanski (Dec 5, 2009)

according to this
EXCLUSIVE: Las Vegas Model Going Public About Affair With Tiger Woods, Two Other Women Set To Do Same | RadarOnline.com

it looks like 4, 5, and 6 are about to speak up


----------



## KentDog (Dec 6, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> 6. Why did Phil Mickelson call Elin yesterday? To pick up some tips on how to beat Tiger.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmmm getting interesting

Woman taken from Tiger Woods's home - thestar.com



> Paramedics removed a woman from Tiger Woods's Florida home early this morning and transported her to hospital, according to local media.
> WESH-TV reported that a patient at first refused to be taken for treatment, but was later listed as an "advanced life support" patient and transported to hospital. WESH broadcast footage of what it called "a middle-age" woman being taken into the hospital on a stretcher.
> Orlando County Fire Rescue paramedics are designated as "advanced life support" providers, which could be the source of some confusion in this report.
> Later, a black Cadillac SUV with a licence plate two digits off that belonging to the same make and model truck Woods crashed at his home 12 days ago was seen at the hospital. A young, blonde woman was at the wheel, according to WESH staff.
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Woman taken from Tiger Woods's home - thestar.com



It was probably Derek Jeter.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

^^lol

it was his MIL and shes already been released


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------

